# Adrian Flux - Insurance Warning



## Sean (Aug 16, 2005)

My last thread/posts on here as I've just sold my 33. 

I have just called Adrian Flux to cancel my insurance to be told there is no refund of my remaining 8 months of my insurance policy!!

Adrian flux claim it is the policy of the insurance company Trinity Lane. 

I will be double checking with trinity lane but please keep in mind when insuring

Thanks all.


----------



## Dings (Oct 8, 2015)

Must be to do with Trinity Lane bud, as I got a refund from them when I binned the evo, I think the company I was with was equity red star


----------



## rob2005 (Apr 26, 2015)

Bollox can they keep hold of 8 Months worth of premium! I'd be getting in contact with the regulators regarding that. 

I won't even pay the £50 admin fees most companies charge as its outside of whats deemed as fair and i've won this several times and had refunds. 

Do not take it lying down I'm unsure if this would be the ombudsmen you'd need to contact but I'm sure a quick google search will point you in the right direction. 

If you used a credit card worth contacting them also.


----------



## Alex C (Aug 10, 2005)

what does it say in your policy documents regarding early cancellation?


----------



## ianp (Jun 25, 2007)

They tried this with me. Contact the ombudsman and you will get a refund  they are well known with the ombudsman for doing this


----------



## Sean (Aug 16, 2005)

I think I may go down the ombudsman route.

Since I posted: I checked the trinity lane T's and C's and they do appear to give rebates on unused premiums. However, their first port of call is a customer service based in Malta!

I then received an email from Flux saying my unused premium is being calculated etc. I presumed this was an automatically generated notification after my cancellation phone call. 

Thank god I'm out of the GTR game!


----------



## Sean (Aug 16, 2005)

According to my policy: If I cancel the policy with a month I get 70% back. Within 2 months - 60%, 3 months - 50%, 4 months - 40% and after that nothing!

There you have it - buyer beware

The companies involved are Trinity Lane and Adrian Flux


----------



## CHRISSID6 (Apr 2, 2015)

I would also be careful of adrian flux. 
Got my renewal quote through and was about £200 more than last year.
my email said they will beat any quote.
I got a better quote and phoned them back,
They said they have to speak to the supiours as they aways do but couldn't see a problem beating the quote. Next few days I get a email with my no claims.
even tried to rip out lass off on her car.
won't ever use adrian flux again.


----------

